# Telekom Entertain Premium, Vernetzung via Powerline & WLAN?



## The-Typhoon (20. Juni 2014)

Abend!
Nächsten Monat ziehe ich in ein neues Zuhause und bin noch teilweise ratlos wie ich die Vernetzung vornehmen soll...
Aktuell habe ich Kabel Deutschland (Internet, Festnetz, TV) und habe sämtliche Geräte (PC, PS4, Sky Receiver) direkt an den Router angeschlossen.

In meiner neuen Wohnung gibt es lediglich Satellitenempfang, ich habe mich hier für das Telekom Entertain Premium Paket mit dem Media Receiver 103 und dem Speedport 724V entschieden.
Der PC wird allerdings in einem separatem Rauf aufgestellt, wo ich kein Kabel hineinlegen darf lt. Vermieter. WLAN kommt fürm mich nicht in Frage.

Nun habe ich Powerline Adapter entdeckt. Funktionieren hier alle Adapter, die Multicast unterstützen oder nur die der Telekom, welche verdammt teuer sind?
Und wenn ich ein solches PowerLAN einrichte, geht das Wlan des Speedports zur Nutzung des Smartphone und Tablets im Wifinetz trotzdem noch und kann ich die PS4 per LAN Kabel an den Router anschließen oder benötige ich für die PS4 auch einen weiteren Powerline Adapter?

Meine Aktuelle Planung ist die Anschaffung des TP-Link TL-PA4010PTKIT.
Anschluss: Speedport 724V Router an Powerline Adapter 1, PC im Nebenraum an Powerline Adapter 2, ZweitMediaReceiver im Schlafzimmer an Powerline Adapter 3, PS4 per LAN Kabel an den Speedport 724V, Smartphone & Tablet via WLAN.

Ist die Planung realistisch oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Juni 2014)

Da geht jeder Powerline Adapter deines Herzens.
Der Adapter wird ja nur per LAN Kabel an den Router angeschlossen.
Dein Plan müsste also funktionieren.

Achte nur drauf, dass kein Stromzähler oder Sicherungen zwischen den Powerline Dingern sind.
Und erwarte nicht, dass da tatsächlich die Leistung raus kommt, die auf der Verpackung steht.
Ich kenne da den ein oder anderen, der sich echt gewundert hat.

Was mir noch gerade einfällt, wieso eigentlich nicht WLan?
Der Router ist ziemlich stark (ich habe den selber) von der Sendeleistung,
und der unterstützt auch schon recht schnelle Standards.


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. Juni 2014)

Ging ja flott, danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Klingt ja schonmal sehr gut! Die Telekom selber sagt, man soll nur deren Powerline Adapter nehmen, was ich direkt nur als Geldeintreiberei und Kundenbindung angesehen habe, im Netz selber habe ich aber diesbezüglich nicht so recht eine Antwort erlesen können, bis auf dass der Adapter Multicast unterstützen sollte, was die meisten aber ja tun...
Dass da keine 500 MBit/s ankommen ist jetzt kein Beinbruch, aktuell zahle ich für eine 100MBit/s Leitung (Kabel) und erhalte nur 60... Telekomleitung an meiner neuen Adresse bietet eh nur 16-18MBit/s meinten die Techniker...

Wlan alleine wegen des zweiten Receivers im Schlafzimmer nicht.. Da bräuchte man doch eine solche Speedport Bridge der Telekom um den nutzen zu können oder? Da glaube ich fast sind drei solcher Powerline Adapter besser, meine ich zumindest. 



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Da geht jeder Powerline Adapter deines Herzens.
> Der Adapter wird ja nur per LAN Kabel an den Router angeschlossen.
> Dein Plan müsste also funktionieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Juni 2014)

Bezüglich deinen Schlafzimmer Receiver kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auch so eine WLan Bridge der Telekom habe.
Aber ich habe das Ding in Verbindung mit einem Telekom Service Vetrag, sprich das Ding ist gemietet.
(Durch ein wenig Rechnungsjongliererei hebt sich das in meinem Fall mit den monatlichen Kosten dafür aus.)

Wie gesagt, du brauchst da nicht das Zeug von der Telekom kaufen, die von Beispielsweise D-Link gehen auch.
Miracast ist auch nicht erforderlich, zumindest nicht für die Receiver.


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. Juni 2014)

Mit mieten hätte ich nichtmal ein problem, wollten die mir allerdings nur als Kauf anbieten und 120 für die Bridge sind kir zu happig, dann lieber 50 Euro für die drei Powerline Adapter... Jetzt erst recht mit der Bestätigung, dass mein Plan klappt 
Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Juni 2014)

Kein Problem.

Aber habe ich da richtig gelesen, dass bei dir nur 16Mbit/s möglich ist?
Das könnte zu Problemen kommen, wenn du fernsiehst, insbesondere wenn du eines aufnimmst und zeitgleich ein zweites guckst.
Vor allem, wenn du dann noch ein HD Programm schauen willst.
Da empfehlen die von der Telekom ja schon VDSL 50.


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. Juni 2014)

Ja, also die Leitung ist da ein ziemliches Problem...
Ist ein Neubau aus 2013 in einer kleinen Stadt ohne großen Ausbau von VDSL etc...
Hatte eh nur die Auswahl zwischen Vodafone oder Telekom, andere Anbieter mit Komplettangebit Internet, Telefon, Festnetz, kommen da aktuell nicht an.
Vodafone hat mir ehrlicherweise davon abgeraten zu denen zu gehen (ja sowas gibt es tatsächlich in der heutigen auf Profit ausgerichteten Zeit noch), da deren Leitung an der Adresse richtig murks ist. Da die Auswahl auf 2 Anbieter begrenzt war, kam der klare Hinweis von Vodafone, hier zum Konkurrenten zu gehen.
Dort angefragt wurde mir eine 16000Plus Leitung versprochen, immerhin... Vllt kommt VdSL in den mächsten Jahren ja noch aber aktuell siehts da sehr düster aus...

Aufnehmen und zeitgleich gucken mach ich eigentlich eh nur selten, daher hoffe ich einfach dass das irgendwie klappt... HD gucken ohne aufnehmen sollte aber drin sein hoffe ich.. Sonst widerrufe ich den Vertrag und nehm den Entertain Comfort Sat, hab ich halt erstmal HD+ nur für ein Jahr inklusive aber erstmal meinte der bei der Telekom soll man IPTV versuchen...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Juni 2014)

Okay, dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück im neuen Heim(ohne Sarkasmus).
Wenn was ist, dann kommen die Leute von der Telekom auch echt schnell raus um das zu richten.
War zumindest bei mir so (ist gar nicht so lange her).


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. Juni 2014)

Hoffe die haben mich auch richtig beraten, dass man erstmal IPTV versuchen sollte, weils besser ist als das über Satellit zu nehmen.. Irgendwie doofe Entscheidung, Entertain Premium oder Entertain Comfort Sat...
Bin mir gerade wieder unsicher wenn ich so höre dass es da zu Problemen kommen kann bei ner schwachen Leitung :/


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Juni 2014)

Tut mir leid wenn ich dich da verunsichert habe.
Mir hat man das vor eineinhalb Jahren so gesagt.
Aber nur weil es sein könnte, muss es ja nicht zwangsläufig auch passieren.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn du eine Satellitenschüssel mit dazugehöriger Verkabelung unterbringst ist das auf jeden Fall die beste Lösung für's Fernsehen. Da bist du unabhängig vom Internetdurchsatz und hast ein Top-Bild( und keine zusätzlichen monatlichen Kosten wenn dir ÖR in HD reicht). 

Für deinen eigentlichen Plan kannst du PowerLan nutzen( wenn alles auf einer Phase ist). Ich hab selbst welche von den TPs und streame damit z.B. Steam Spiele ohne Probleme mit Durchsatz oder Latenz.


----------

